# motorcycle on a boat?



## Trout66 (Sep 25, 2007)

How would you put a small motorbike on a 30ft boat? Also, what kind of bike would you want to have, if your intent was to sail throught the great lakes, 3 days at a time, and returning home for a week in between each leg?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I have enough trouble with a bicycle on my 32 foot boat. 

It would certainly mean being at a dock to off load it, and that's quite a bit of weight to have come loose in a storm. For only being out 3 days at a time, trying to cart around a motorcycle seems a bit like overkill, aside from not being very practical, or even, as far as I can see, useful.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

I would chose the lightest most easily compressed bike that would take me back to my car, left at the previous port of call. It needs to get in the back of the car as well as on deck. Lift it on deck with a halyard and lash it down well under or in a protective bag.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

John, where do you store your bicycle ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Even a small motorcycle, if it is street legal, is going to be an issue on a 30' boat. You probably don't want to store it below... since the motorcycle has gasoline in the tank... and getting it down the companionway on a 30' boat would be a challenge on most of them. Storing it on deck means that it has to be stored across the stern in some fashion, otherwise it will affect the boat's balance. Having that much weight aft, is going to screw the fore-aft balance of the boat in any case.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Are monkey bikes legal in the US?

http://www.monkeybike.co.uk/index.html

Still 60 kg is too heavy. - Get a bicycle.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Free - for now, just on the side deck. For offshore, I may put it in the cabin.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, That works, I tend to walk down one side most of the time, anyway.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a BMW K1200RS on the deck of my 33 Irwin about a year ago. I put the bike against the mast (on the bow side) with an extra tire between the bike and the metal. I then put the transmission into first, put a rotor lock through the front wheel, closed the gas valve and tied it up. Went out into some decent wind and waves, the bike never moved or got a scratch on it. Just make sure cabin top can take the weight and you have an emergency plan to get the bike off should you have a problem.

Wish I had a picture, could have gotten that Darwin award I always wanted.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

How much does a K1200RS weigh? Personally, I wouldn't put anything heavier than a crew on deck, and I have a steel 40 footer. Lashing to the mast is probably your best option (complete with a total tarp cover), but it's not a good idea on a sub 40 footer, I think...too much to go wrong. Think of having that dead weight on one side of the mast when you are pounding with the bike on the lee side...the shrouds are holding the mast in column PLUS the weight of the bike just hanging at 20 degrees or more, whereas a person would actively spread their weight on non-skid and wouldn't usually be just hanging off the mast unsupported.

No, I do not like this, Sam I Am.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Why don't you just tow a jet-ski ???


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

how about this?
http://www.diblasi.com/home.htm


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Trout66 said:


> How would you put a small motorbike on a 30ft boat? Also, what kind of bike would you want to have, if your intent was to sail throught the great lakes, 3 days at a time, and returning home for a week in between each leg?


Bit vague here but there is a long time cruising couple by the name of De Ridder (Jane and Michel) of the yacht Magic Dragon. They have been toting around a small motor bike on MD for donkey's years. From memory it's a small Honda , or similar, around 125cc. If you check out their blog at Setsail.com i'm sure you will find some useful information including how they stow the thing and how they get it on and off the boat.

http://www.setsail.com/s_logs/s_logs.html

I should point out that MD is 40'er and designed for live aboard. Personally I cannot see a practical answer for a 30'er that gives you a bike suitable for long(ish) distances. On our boat , 34', anything bigger than would be suitable for a quick trip to the local shops would be a nightmare to stow. We are looking at a couple of fold up pushbikes.

(now why can't someone invent an inflatable motor bike ?)


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> how about this?
> http://www.diblasi.com/home.htm


I bet those can ALL fit on top of your RV.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> I bet those can ALL fit on top of your RV.


BF,
I said an inflatable bike not an inflated rider.  Thanks the gods he doesn't ride a horse.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

as long as he promises not to let those genius bull terriers try to drive it, whats the problem?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I was thinking of a Vespa! 
http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2006/vespa-kong-p1.php


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

You got way too much free time on your hands.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

A K1200RS weights about 550 lbs wet.


----------



## K45 (May 22, 2007)

There was a tv series call 'The Hairy Bikers Cookbook' and in episode 3 of series one they got 2 motorbikes on a catamaran and sailed to the Isle of Man.

"Episode Three: Si and Dave Do the Isle of Man
For two lifelong bikers and foodies, the chance to combine a trip to the annual TT Races with some serious cooking is irresistible. However, to get a couple of motorbikes onto a catamaran for the trip requires an unusual solution."

I found a pic of the bikes, couldnt find any video online of them putting the bikes on the boat and i cant remember what they did, although it would prob be a lot easier putting bikes on a catamaran.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.hot4scooters.com/store/1779027/page/895045 Here is what I use at the races to get around. It runs all day on econo mode and faster than most pit bikes on turbo setting. The handle folds flat and takes up verry little room. The big tires make it good in the dirt too.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> A K1200RS weights about 550 lbs wet.


So, three male crew standing side by side lashed to the mast of a 30 footer, but they are unconscious?

Double-plus ungood.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok, I’m not going to argue that it was my brightest day or that I was utilizing my 6 years of college but it did work out. I should tell you that years ago I was working on my mast step and made the choice to fill the space between the headliner and deck with epoxy. It is stronger than most Irwin decks but I still believe the boat could have taken it with or without the epoxy. 

As a side note the weight was more along the lines of 600 pounds and I would not tarp the bike for safety reasons. Should the tarp break loose or collect water you could have a serious problem, just wash the bike when you made land.


----------



## toben (Aug 23, 2007)

Why not just put wheels on a Macgregor 26 and use the 50hp motor to drive around town?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I suggest one of these..........

http://www.yachtsee.com/cruzincooler.htm

I don't think it will get you back to work from a cruise, but it would be fun to travel around the marina on and would save time going back and forth to the showers.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

HA HA HA, that's all the 26X is good for! I wanted to bring my bike to the island with me, it was foolish in retrospect. One of the major benefits to having a bike with you when sailing is something most never think about. Women love motorcycles and the pickup line “want to come for a ride on my bike back to my sailboat” works wonders. 

Guy on my dock had a Cruzin Cooler, it's really fun to mess around with and quite fast. Not a 1200cc though....

No, I’m not married.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Never could understand why people are reluctant to use bicycles on boats - motorcycles and sailboats don't mix very well.

Folding bikes have been around for a few years, but lately there appears to be more creative interest in prototype designs . . .











































Motorized version . . .​







Of course, if you don't want a folding bike and don't mind looking like a clown:​


----------

